# Australian Citizenship - Documents helpline



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

Creating a thread to track all citizenship related document queries and responses.


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

As per my understanding the following link on the citizenship website provides details of the douments required 

Australian Citizenship – Identity documents

summing it up :

1. A current document with your photograph and/or signature
2. Evidence of your current residential address
3. Evidence of your date of birth, birth name and any changes of name
4. Evidence of your identity in the community

I want to enquire how does someone get the evidence of identity in the community ? I do not know anyone who works in any of the said professions. But I know few citizen who do not .


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You have never visited a GP?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

If you are applying for Citizenship then by now you may know your Local Pharmacist or Bank Branch Officer so you can go them or go to Justice of Peace. 

Girl Aussie 




misguided said:


> As per my understanding the following link on the citizenship website provides details of the douments required
> 
> Australian Citizenship – Identity documents
> 
> ...


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

_shel said:


> You have never visited a GP?


I have but they do not know me personally for a year . isn't that a requirement ?




> If you are applying for Citizenship then by now you may know your Local Pharmacist or Bank Branch Officer so you can go them or go to Justice of Peace.


They do not know me personally for a year . So I am sceptical if they will endorse me .


Is there anyone else who was in a similar situation. If yes did they get the problem sorted?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

How do you not know any Australian citizens? 

If you have been seeing the same GP for a year or more, even if you have only seen them once or twice in that time, they fit the bill to sign. 

Same goes for a priest, teacher, bank clerk etc


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

_shel said:


> How do you not know any Australian citizens?


Mate I do know a quite a few citizens , just that they do not fit into the list . The rules have changed now , you can only be endorsed by citizen who are in certain professions. 



> If you have been seeing the same GP for a year or more, even if you have only seen them once or twice in that time, they fit the bill to sign.


I have not seen the same GP for a year as I have moved around a bit. Also each time you visit one of these hospitals , once tends to get a different person. I'm not too fussy about wanting to see a particular GP (I know if has now come back to bite me  )




> Same goes for a priest, teacher, bank clerk etc


I have had a bank account for more than 4 years here , but I do not visit the bank as such in person. Not a religious person never met a priest . I do not have kids nether am i studying so no teachers or uni professors.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Oh crikey, got to be someone. Anyone at all, doesnt have to be a personal relationship, just anyone who knows you in any capacity who is on the professions listed. Doesn't matter if you only saw them once, if you saw a GP a year ago they can sign today.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

As you need someone to endorse your photo by stating: This is a true photograph of [your full name] and sign the photograph using the same signature. So if you go to Justice of Peace he/she would be happy to this for you. You don't really need to know JP personally.

Even if you won't consider going to JP & don't know anyone from the designated list then sadly you are not eligible for Australian citizenship as you have not integrated well in society hence no point going for citizenship.

Girl Aussie


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

girlaussie said:


> As you need someone to endorse your photo by stating: This is a true photograph of [your full name] and sign the photograph using the same signature. So if you go to Justice of Peace he/she would be happy to this for you. You don't really need to know JP personally.


I think you might not be right there . Form 1300t says 

This part is to be completed by a person who:
• is an Australian citizen, and
• *has known the applicant for at least one year, and*
• is currently working in a profession or occupation listed on
page 9, and
• is not related to the applicant by birth, marriage, or de facto
relationship, and
• is easy to contact by telephone during normal working hours,
should we need to make contact.


The list is: 

1. Australian Consular Officer or Australian Diplomatic Officer (within the meaning of the Consular Fees Act 1955)
2. Bailiff
3. Bank officer with 5 or more years of continuous service
4. Building society officer with 5 or more years of continuous service
5. Chiropractor (licensed or registered)
6. Clerk of court
7. Commissioner for Affidavits
8. Commissioner for Declarations
9. Credit union officer with 5 or more years of continuous service
10. Dentist (licensed or registered)
11. Fellow of the National Tax Accountants’ Association
12. Finance company officer with 5 or more years of continuous service
13. Judge of a court
14. Justice of the peace
15. Legal practitioner (licensed or registered)
16. Magistrate
17. Marriage celebrant licensed or registered under Subdivision C of Division 1 of Part IV of the Marriage Act 1961
18. Master of a court
19. Medical practitioner (licensed or registered)
20. Member of Chartered Secretaries Australia
21. Member of Engineers Australia, other than at the grade of student
22. Member of the Association of Taxation and Management Accountants
23. Member of the Australian Defence Force with 5 or more years of continuous service
24. Member of the Institute of Chartered Accountants in Australia, the Australian Society of Certified Practicing Accountants or the Institute of Public Accountants
25. Member of the Parliament of the Commonwealth, a State, a Territory Legislature, or a local government authority of a State or Territory 
26. Minister of religion licensed or registered under Subdivision A of Division 1 of Part IV of the Marriage Act 1961
27. Nurse (licensed or registered)
28. Optometrist (licensed or registered)
29. Permanent employee of Commonwealth, State or local government authority with at least 5 or more years of continuous service
30. Permanent employee of the Australian Postal Corporation with 5 or more years of continuous service
31. Pharmacist (licensed or registered)
32. Physiotherapist (licensed or registered)
33. Police officer
34. Psychologist (licensed or registered)
35. Registrar, or Deputy Registrar, of a court
36. Sheriff
37. Teacher employed on a full-time basis at a school or tertiary education institution
38. Veterinary surgeon (licensed or registered).


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Hence why someone you first met a year ago can do it even if you've not seen them since. Such as a GP you visited for any minor illness etc. You don't need to have seen them every day for a year.


----------

